# What type or name, is this Mushroom?



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Found several of these while in the woods today, curious about what they are called - any help would be appreciated.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Sort of looks like it may be a Grifola Frondosa ( Hen of the woods) cant be sure of that with out seeing it. If it is it should get bigger. Do a search on the net and you will find lots of information.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Definitely not a hen imo.
Some type of polypore,maybe a Berkley polypore.
Check out MushroomExpert.com

Mattt


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

MAttt said:


> Definitely not a hen imo.
> Some type of polypore,maybe a Berkley polypore.
> Check out MushroomExpert.com
> 
> Mattt


yeah especially the 5th pic down, except that top pic sure looks an awful lot like a chicken
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/bondarzewia_berkeleyi.html

it kinda looks like a hen but then it doesnt and it kind of looks like a washed out sulfer but then it doesnt, i dont know?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

to me it looks too striped and the petals too wide to be a hen and too thin and too light and also too boldly striped to be a chicken. i agree it does look like a berkleys polypore.

if you are interested in a shroom like this, (any shroom), track down the scientific name for your mushroom, in this case maybe berkeleys polypore, which is "Bondarzewia berkeleyi" and do a google search and check out what they say in mushroom books about them. theres usually some books at the library.

here is an image search for Bondarzewia berkeleyi

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Bondarzewia+berkeleyi&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

learning about any mushrooms is an ongoing process. 

the mushroomexpert.com site is just like having an online mushroom book.

im a beginner myself so take this with a grain of salt. it takes repeated finds and study to get to know any mushroom. reason being, every time you find the exact same mushroom species, it will never be (look) EXACTLY the same. no two mushrooms look identical, like snowflakes.

sorry for rambling.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey thanks for the help with the mushroom, I was curious if someone here might know what it is - haven't looked at any shroon sites yet. pretty cool looking mushroom all in all.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Looks like chicken of the woods taken by a over exposed camera shot. Looks tasty too


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

my guess not a hen or chicken but a turkey tail.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Lunker said:


> Looks like chicken of the woods taken by a over exposed camera shot. Looks tasty too


Picture was taken with camera on the phone, the pic is no-wheres near how bright of orange it was.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

looks like a sulfir shelf was it growing out of a stump


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Yep, several were growing on and near Oak stumps.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> Picture was taken with camera on the phone, the pic is no-wheres near how bright of orange it was.


Hello VH
All the above will grow off oak stumps, but since it was bright orange
than it is probably "Chicken of the woods" aka sulpher shelf.
There are 2 varieties of them though.
If the bottoms(pores) were yellow they are Laetiporus Sulphereus
and if the bottoms were white they are Laetiporus Cincinnatus.
Both are excellent edibles when picked young and has the taste
and texture of chicken.

Mike


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

UFO - Unidentified Fungiloid Object... 

Sorry! ne_eye:


----------

